# Hagen Ladder or Diffuser?



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey,

I just upgraded from DIY CO2 to a pressurized system in my 20H. I was using a hagen ladder for the DIY Co2 and was wondering if it was alright to keep that setup for the pressurized or do i need a diffuser (ADA style) etc. Thanks for the input.

Sean


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

If the Hagen Ladder was working out for you and you didn't mind the space it took up, then I would say stick with it. It's an excellent CO2 dissolver, but its unsightly. 

The glass diffusers work well and look good, but they do require near weekly maintenance (cleaning) to keep it tip top shape.

-John N.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use the Hagan ladders with pressurized C02. I just try hiding them behind plants or hard scape.


----------



## jdmstop (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm currently using the hagen, also hide them behind the plants.. So far hasn't bother me yet. However, I notice the bottle doesn't really fully dissolve as it moves up the ladder. Also, Do you guys mount the ladder pretty close to the HOB inlet?


----------



## Terra Incognita (Jun 12, 2007)

I've always heard that DIY C02 doesn't have enough pressure to make a glass/ceramic diffuser effective for more than a single day. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

lowfi said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just upgraded from DIY CO2 to a pressurized system in my 20H. I was using a Hagen ladder for the DIY CO2 and was wondering if it was alright to keep that setup for the pressurized or do i need a diffuser (ADA style) etc. Thanks for the input.
> 
> Sean


When I switched from DIY CO2 using the Hagen ladder to pressurized; I knew the bpm that worked with my Hagen ladder. I adjusted my pressurized system to the same bubble count still using the Hagen ladder. Then when I switched to a diffuser, I didn't have to adjust the needle valve and the bubble count. I left it alone. What I had worked fine. I don't even use a bubble counter on this tank, but I do use a drop checker with a known 4° KH solution so that I know my approximate CO2 level.


----------

